# Freedom aquarium products protein skimmer



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

I can't find any reviews for it, was wondering if anyone knew if it was worth the money or not. It says it is made for up to 300 gallons. I don't wanna waste my money on it if it's junk, thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

This is in the wrong section... protein skimmers are used for saltwater tanks, this is the freshwater equipment section.

You are looking for http://www.fishforums.com/forum/technology-equipment.html


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Yah, I posted in the wrong section, I am WELL aware that they are for marine aquariums. SORRY!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

Ya, I was hoping you weren't putting it on a FW aquarium, but after I saw your signature I was certain you knew and just made a mistake.


----------

